# LilyPad HD - floating chat/messenger client



## ayman07 (Nov 6, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hey guys,

We just released a new version of LilyPad HD. For those of you not familiar with the app, it's a floating IM client. That means you can watch YouTube videos, browse the internet or use any of your other apps while simultaneously chatting with your buddies. We just pushed out a big update and kicked off the beta tag. For those who have tried it, please let us know what you think.

We're in the works of a Lite version but we aren't sure how to approach it yet. The price of this version will go up once we incorporate all the other IM clients. We were thinking of a .99cent or free version (with ads) with just Google Talk with unlockable clients via in-app billing. We'd love to hear your thoughts on this.

Features:
-move it anywhere on your screen!
-Adjustable/resizable chat windows
-Quick Hide Mode: double tap action bar to enable quick hide mode
-Minimize chat windows completely
-Tabbed chatting for multiple conversations

Client Supported:
-Google Talk
-Facebook Messenger

Upcoming client support
-MSN
-Skype
-Yahoo
-AIM

NEW: Facebook Messenger is now supported!! Log in with your Facebook USERNAME NOT your email! FREE UPDATE!
NEW: Active notification for buddylist
NEW: Shadowing around floating windows
NEW: LED Notification
NEW: Start-up on boot
NEW: Hyperlinking support for YouTube, URLs
NEW: Dividers between messages in chat window
NEW: Tap user on buddylist to jump to tab on chat window
NEW: Added default away message
NEW: Exit button moved to Options menu
NEW: Ability to remove accounts
FIXED: Notifications when in Quick Hide mode
FIXED: Connectivity issues
FIXED: Keyboard hides when minimizing/quick hide mode
FIXED: Fixed notifications not disappearing after clicking close on chat window when in quick hide mode
FIXED: Force Closes
FIXED: Options menu resizing issue on Galaxy Nexus upon first boot

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=tablifiedapps.lilypadhd


----------



## RubenRybnik (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm all over this once it has Skype support, Looks like a great app so far.


----------

